# cockatiel behaviour



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hi all my adult female cockatiel has recently started stretching her neck and gaping her mouth i know they do this but not to the extent she is, also she seems to be squeeky any ideas what this could be?


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Anyone :whistling2:


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

It can be just yawning or a sign of irritation.

You say squeaky ?

Possibly could be a respiratory infection or something else irritating the birds throat. 

If the bird is making unusual noises, best to see a vet.

Birds are very good at masking illness (natural instinct) & by the time they look ill, it can be too late.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like irritation/obstruction in the gizzard. It would be a great idea to get your cockatiel to the vets ASAP. As said above, they mask illness really well.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hi ok thank you for your replies :2thumb:


----------

